# Computer - Cold Cough Sneezing....!!!!



## sunandoghosh (May 20, 2005)

COMPUTER - COLD COUGH SNEEZING....!!!!

Dear friends

A silly problem as it may appear to u people but really really a big problem for me.

The fact is that I have to sit at my home computer in my room whole day (yes i am going unemployed these days) and work on computer. So the machine is almost on for 24 hours.

Now problem is that in case i put off the ceiling fan in my room fan, the CPU gets very heated and a strange noise starts coming from it and the intensity and pitch of noise goes on increasing with passage of time. Within half an hour, the CPU really really becomes very heated and produces a large noise. There have been instances where the computer has shutdown automatically and when i try to restart the machine the screen says "computer 
shutdown to prevent damage from thermal event". 

SO i have to put on the ceiling fan "on" even in this cold weather. As a result I am getting cough cold and sneezing continuously as i already have sinusitis. This is affecting my work that i do infront of my computer.

BUT i cannot also afford to put off ceiling fan as CPU gets heated very fast.

*PLZ PLZ PLZ suggest me some realistic easy (and if possible inexpensive) way of cooling my cpu of computer without putting on ceiling fan. I would ideally want to have my computer ON for 24 hours. If required i am ready to spend some money if there is a good permanent cooling solution available.*

Thanks so so much...!!!

Love u all

aaacheeeeeeeeeeeeee (sneezing me poor sunando)...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sunando
kolkata india

sunandoghosh at rediffmail dot com

p.s. by the way its intel 865 GBF Mboard and p4 3.0 with 2 GB of RAM and windows xp professional.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

It sounds like there is a bad fan on the cpu heatsink and the 
heatsink may not be properly installed.
I would check them and maybe look into an aftermarket heatsink
for better cooling.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

buy a new fan and redo the paste on the cpu with some artic silver at the same time
http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm
have a fan low down at the front of the case drawing cold air in.and one at the rear pulling the hot air out


----------



## ZDarryl (Dec 13, 2005)

In addition, I would recommend using Thermaltake Smart Fans that have adjustable speeds/airflow/noise levels.

You can have the speed temperature controlled or manually controlled.

I would use one on your CPU heatsink, one for the front air intake and one for the rear case exhaust.


----------

